# Kernel Panic! ... aber warum?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

also hier habe hier einen Kampf auszustehen, sondergleichen. Erstma die Story:

Ausgangsobjekt war meine mythTV-Kiste mit Fedora Core 2. Ich dachte mir, nachdem im Laufe der Zeit mythTV immer Fehler hatte, "hmm, installierst du mal das ganze neu und diesesmal mit gentoo" ... okay, dachte es wäre ne gute Idee, weil gerade hier, wo Sachen wie lame dann auf den Prozessor compiliert werden, da müsste es ja was bringen. Und nach den guten Erfahrungen mit meinem 64Bit System dachte ich mir auch das das mit einem 32Bit System noch viel einfacher wird, vorallem weil ich ich wusste das die Hardware komplett unterstützt wird, lief ja vorher auch, hehe, was ein Irrglauben.

Also gut, hab dann mal angefangen die Platte zu löschen, gentoo installieren. Da ich nur ne WLAN-Karte im mythTV-PC habe, und die noch mit ACX111 Chipsatz, musste ich erstmal den ganzen portage-Ordner von meinem PC auf den des mythTV's kopieren, danach dann das system installiert, kernel mal grob selber gebaut, gebootet ... wunderbar, kam also schon gleich zur Kommandozeile. Dann habe ich mich an die Netzwerkkarte gemacht ... mein Gott was muss ich auf der Treiber Homepage lesen? Beim ACX111 nur sowas in der von "Try it   :Wink:  " ... also installiert, kurz im Internet gesucht, ein paar Einstellungen und siehe da, ich hatte Internet, läuft zwar vielleicht mit 1Mbit, aber läuft ... lol ... allerdings sowie ich das Modul lade wird meine "messages" und meine "dmesg" Datei dermassen mit Meldungen von der Netzwerkkarte gespammt, unglaublich. Aber okay, war ja erstma nicht das Hauptproblem. Genauso wie die tatsache das meine beiden Soundkanäle (Master und PCM) meiner SB Live 5.1 immer auf "off" gestellt sind nach demNeustart, speichern der Einstellungen hilft auch nix. Aber auch net schlimm, mit einem Skript kann man es ja richten.

Nachdem also Sound und Netzwerklaufen geht es weiter, lirc! Bei Fedora garnicht mal so schwer, als Hardware habe ich einen einfachen, quasi selbstgebauten IR-Empfänger der am COM1, dem seriellen Port hängt. Also installiere ich mal lircd, mache die USE-Flags in die make.conf und dann steh ich auch schon da! Wie sag ich dem jetzt welchen treiber ich brauche? lirc_ser, lirc_sir, etc ... klappen net, ne conf-Datei gibt es zwar, aber die ist für was anderes da. Hmm, wenn ich das ganze dann über init.d starte steht da zwar okay, aber kann weder ne Fernbedienung aufnehmen "irrecord" oder sonstwas? Kein Ahnung, im Internet finde ich gar nix dazu, nur Mist. Im Kernel-Config nachgeschaut und hmm, keine Ahnung was ich da für lirc aktivieren muss? IRDA? an? Aus? ... okay, war mir erstma nicht wichtig, später. Jetzt kam das X-System mit meiner Nvidia Geforce 5700LX dran. Also xorg installiert, nvidia-treiber installiert und fluxboxx als wm.

Nach kleinen schwierigkeiten und Fehlern lief dann irgendwann an fluxboxx,  und ich konnte per "cat /proc/.../agp/status" sehen das die Nvidia-Treiber laufen. Wunderbar, gefreut - zu früh gefreut. Also gehen wir dran uns um mythTV und DVB-s zu kümmern, entsprechende USE-Flags sind auch gesetzt. Dann ersteinmal mythTV installiert, ins Setup gegangen und siehe da, keine DVB-Karte, prima   :Sad:   .. was tun, raus und nachschauen. Ich habe ne Nexus-S und habe die entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel aktiviert und direkt in den Kernen compiliert, aber irgendwie findet er nix. nach sehr langem hin und her finde ich heraus, das ich die Treiber in der Kernel-Config nur als Module compilieren darf und das ich sie dann in der /etc/...autoload/kernel-2.6" laden muss. Schade eigentlich, ich hätte es anders lieber. Naja, zumindest muss ich keine zusätzliche Software installieren.

Also ins Setup gegangen, DVB-s eingestellt und beim Verlassen gemerkt, hmm, er speichert ja nix .. achja, mySQL, gesagt getan, nach wieder sehr viel Hin-und-Her lief dann mySQL mit einem mythtv-User und das Setup speicherte. Selbst Kanäle hat er dann alle gefunden, lief also auch sehr gut. Nach den Erfolgen dachte ich mir testest du gleich mal das Fernsehen, mythtv gestartet, TV schauen -> Fehler, kann Sound-Device nicht finden (nutze ALSA) -> Fortfahren ohne Ton -> Bild kommt, sieht soweit auch gut aus. Okay, nach vielem Hin-und-Her im TV-Setup, und einstellen von ALSA (da habe ich irgendwann das mit dem off der beiden Kanäle gemerkt) kam dann kein Fehler mehr ... TV an ... Bild kommt, Ton auch .. aber nur kurz, dann weg, dann wieder da, net mehr synchron, verzerrt, weg, weg, weg, kurz da ... BIld stockt, ....... zum Kotzen, ständig in der Konsole die Fehlermeldung "prepuffering overflow .. und irgendwas mit audiobuffer" ... meine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und das bei der GeForce5700LX, AMD Athlon 22000+und 512MB RAM! Kann schon gar net sein, also mal diverse Nvidia-Treiber ausprobiert, nix lief, immer das gleiche, mal die mythTv 0.19 Version versucht, hmm, Fernsehen lief ziemlich geil, aber sowie ich dann zur Konsole wechseln wollte stürzte der gesamte PC ab. Überhaupt macht die Version einen derart instabilen Eindruck, schrecklich. Okay, wieder zur alten Version gewechselt, wusste ja das es mal ging, also musste es auch wieder gehen. Also habe ich immer wieder Sachen eingeschaltet, ausprobiert, bla bla bla ... irgendwann fing ES dann an! Immer wenn ich im mozilla-Firefox ne Seite angeschaut ist, mittem im Laden der Seite, der PC abgeschmiert, und zwar komplett bis auf die Maus. Immer wieder, nix ging mehr. Der berühmte Fehler:

```
NVRM: Xid: 6 ....
```

Habe dann im internet herausgefunden das das gar nicht mal so seltsam ist und das ich eigentlich verloren habe   :Sad: 

Totall entmutigt habe ich meine letzte Chance darin gesehen "neu" anzufangen. Als auf die deutsche gentoo Wiki -Seite gehen (auf meinem PC) und mir dann ne ssh-Leitung zum mythTV-PC hergestellen. Dann mit dem Kernel anfangen, Schritt für Schritt laut HowTo auf der Website vorgehen und genau per lspci & Co schauen was ich genau brauche an Treiber. Habe mir dann auch die Mühe gemacht bin jede einzelne Option durch und immer genau aktiviert was ich brauche und was nicht. Das Ding gebacken, kopiert, vergessen Backup-Kernel zu lassen -> neubooten -> Kernel Panic ... wunderbar, dachte mir vielleicht falsche IDE-Treiber (keine SATA-Platten, "Normale" IDE) oder sowas in der Art, oder Dateisysteme fehlen im Kernel, nachgeschaut, nix! Aber auch gar nix, alles müsste stimmen. Also grub.conf angeschaut, nix, muss gehen, lief ja bis vor 2 Stunden mit der gleichen grub.conf. Aber alles hilft nix, komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Deswegen habe ich mal alle erdenklichen Log & hardware-Infos hier für euch zusammen getragen, damit auch keine Frage mehr offen bleibt und damit mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann diesen Krieg noch zu gewinnen  :Smile: 

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host (rev 01)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [c0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

   Memory behind bridge: cde00000-cfefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: bdc00000-cdcfffff

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

   Flags: medium devsel

   I/O ports at 0c00 [size=32]

00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems K7S5A motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   Memory at cfffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems K7S5A motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   Memory at cffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS5513 EIDE Controller (A,B step)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 128

   I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]

00:0b.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH Technotrend/Hauppauge DVB card rev2.1

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

   Memory at cfffde00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

00:0f.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs SBLive! Player 5.1

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:0f.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:11.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

   Subsystem: Z-Com, Inc. Unknown device 0034

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

   Memory at cfffa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Memory at cffc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

   Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Expansion ROM at cfee0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0
```

lsubs -> kein bedarf, nix angeschlossen

dmesg (OHNE acx-Modul geladen, weil soweit bootet er ja nicht mehr)

```
Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Wed Aug 3 20:26:57 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff8000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fa310

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x1fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      735 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs dokeymap cdroot vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01443000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0409000 soft=c0401000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1792.694 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 498612k/524224k available (2263k kernel code, 24976k reserved, 596k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3547.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=1773568)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1c20)

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 16420k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e780

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 0xc

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 112

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS735 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: PHILIPS DVDRW416N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST3200021A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: IC35L060AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 >

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, io mem 0xcfffe000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 10, io mem 0xcffff000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

libata version 1.11 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdb.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdb.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

  Vendor: Generic   Model: MUSIC DISK        Rev: 0.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 131072 2048-byte hdwr sectors (268 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 1b 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 131072 2048-byte hdwr sectors (268 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 1b 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

Adding 524152k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1
```

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> USE="acpi -arts apache2 alsa -cdr -cups dvb mysql dvd dvdr -esd -gtk -gnome  -ipv6 -kde qt lirc mythtv nptl nvidia unicode usb transcode xine vcd wifi"
> ...

 

ls -all /boot/

```
total 3134

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 Jan 27 20:30 .

d-wxr----t  23 root root    4096 Feb  3 20:21 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  885588 Jan 29 18:28 System.map-2.6.15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Jan 23 00:33 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   39017 Feb  1 19:55 config-2.6.15

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1024 Jan 23 18:50 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2248576 Feb  1 19:55 kernel-2.6.15

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Jan 20 00:20 lost+found
```

ls -all /boot/grub/

```
total 335

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   1024 Jan 23 18:50 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   1024 Jan 27 20:30 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    197 Jan 23 18:50 default

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     45 Jan 23 18:50 device.map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8052 Jan 23 18:50 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7812 Jan 23 18:50 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7060 Jan 23 18:50 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    101 Jan 29 21:12 grub.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1624 Jan 23 18:44 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7124 Jan 23 18:50 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8576 Jan 23 18:50 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      9 Jan 23 18:44 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7284 Jan 23 18:50 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9556 Jan 23 18:50 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  33856 Jan 23 18:44 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    512 Jan 23 18:50 stage1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 105544 Jan 23 18:50 stage2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 105544 Jan 23 18:44 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   7368 Jan 23 18:50 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6708 Jan 23 18:50 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9404 Jan 23 18:50 xfs_stage1_5
```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo test

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.15 root=/dev/hda2
```

/etc/fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda2      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

/dev/hda5      /shared_fotos   ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hdc1      /shared_video   ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hdc2      /shared_mp3   ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hdd1      /shared_tv   ext3      noatime      0 1

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

acx

nvidia

dvb-core

dvb-ttpci
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option         "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Dev Name"              "Logitech"

        Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Buttons"               "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Highscreen"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 64.0

   VertRefresh  59.0-61.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   BusID       "1:0:0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Screen      0

   VendorName  "Nvidia"

   Option      "RenderAccel"               "true"

   Option      "NvAGP"                     "2"

   Option      "NoLogo"          "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    24

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

/var/log/messages (man beachte die ganzen Einträge von der ACX-Karte, die sind überall!!!)

[code:1:bb8fd120fb][b]Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Jan 31 22:24:02 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 22:24:03 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Jan 31 22:24:03 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Jan 31 22:24:03 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jan 31 22:24:03 mythtv setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

Jan 31 22:24:03 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jan 31 22:24:04 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)[/b]

Jan 31 22:24:13 mythtv login(pam_unix)[6935]: session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jan 31 22:30:01 mythtv cron[6969]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 22:40:01 mythtv cron[6982]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 22:50:01 mythtv cron[6994]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:00:01 mythtv cron[7006]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:00:01 mythtv cron[7008]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 31 23:04:00 mythtv login(pam_unix)[6938]: session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jan 31 23:10:01 mythtv cron[7064]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:18:07 mythtv rc-scripts: System.map not found - unable to check symbols

Jan 31 23:20:01 mythtv cron[16421]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: sql_select option missing

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:21:52 mythtv saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Jan 31 23:30:01 mythtv cron[19600]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

J[b]an 31 23:32:41 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv updating packet templates

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv starting radio scan

Jan 31 23:32:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Jan 31 23:32:42 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=19 SNR=0

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv peer_cap 0x0061, needed_cap 0x0001

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv algorithm is ok

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Jan 31 23:32:43 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Jan 31 23:32:45 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)[/b]

Jan 31 23:40:01 mythtv cron[20968]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:50:01 mythtv cron[22431]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv updating packet templates

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv starting radio scan

Jan 31 23:52:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jan 31 23:52:42 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:42 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Jan 31 23:52:42 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=18 SNR=0

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv peer_cap 0x0061, needed_cap 0x0001

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv algorithm is ok

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv algorithm is ok

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv algorithm is ok

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 10! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance too high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing 'iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Jan 31 23:52:43 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Jan 31 23:52:45 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 00:00:01 mythtv cron[6493]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:00:01 mythtv cron[6495]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Feb  1 00:10:02 mythtv cron[4099]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 00:12:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:12:42 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=20 SNR=0

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv peer_cap 0x0021, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0021, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  1 00:12:43 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  1 00:12:45 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 00:20:01 mythtv cron[2481]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:30:01 mythtv cron[12629]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 00:32:41 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:32:42 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  1 00:32:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:32:43 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=19 SNR=0

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv peer_cap 0x0021, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0021, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  1 00:32:44 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  1 00:32:45 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 00:40:01 mythtv cron[9882]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:50:01 mythtv cron[7777]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 00:52:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:52:43 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=20 SNR=0

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv peer_cap 0x0061, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  1 00:52:44 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  1 00:52:45 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 01:00:01 mythtv cron[7269]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:00:01 mythtv cron[7271]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Feb  1 01:10:01 mythtv cron[7283]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 01:12:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=19 SNR=0

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv peer_cap 0x0061, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0061, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  1 01:12:44 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  1 01:12:46 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 01:20:01 mythtv cron[7295]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:30:01 mythtv cron[7307]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 01:32:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 01:32:43 mythtv continuing scan (1 sec)

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv continuing scan (2 sec)

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv scan table: SSID='intranet' CH=6 SIR=19 SNR=0

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv peer_cap 0x0021, needed_cap 0x0001

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv found station with matching ESSID! ('intranet' station, 'intranet' config)

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv matching station found: 00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF, joining

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv sending authentication1 request, awaiting response

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(2):WAIT_AUTH

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv AUTHEN priv->addr=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a1=00:50:FC:FC:6F:FA a2=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF a3=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF priv->bssid=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv algorithm is ok

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv acx_process_authen auth seq step 2

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(3):AUTHENTICATED

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv sending association request, awaiting response. NOT ASSOCIATED YET

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv association: requesting caps 0x0021, ESSID 'intranet'

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv acx_set_status(4):ASSOCIATED

Feb  1 01:32:44 mythtv ASSOCIATED!

Feb  1 01:32:46 mythtv acx_i_timer: priv->status=4 (ASSOCIATED)

Feb  1 01:40:01 mythtv cron[7319]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:50:01 mythtv cron[7331]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv updating packet templates

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv BSS_Type = 2

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv JoinBSSID MAC:00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv starting radio scan

Feb  1 01:52:42 mythtv get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv sta_list_add: sta=00:0D:88:C1:BF:BF

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at offset 56. IE: 07 06 45 55 20 01 0D 14

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 42 in mgmt frame at offset 64. IE: 2A 01 00

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 221 in mgmt frame at offset 77. IE: DD 06 00 03 2F 01 01 00

Feb  1 01:52:43 mythtv acx: unknown EID 7 in mgmt frame at off

----------

## SnakeByte

Moin, moin,

liegt dass an mir, oder hat noch jemand anders Probleme, diesen Riesenfließtext zu lesen?

Zumindest macht es das ein wenig schwieriger, sich in das "Problem" hineinzudenken.

 *Quote:*   

> läuft zwar vielleicht mit 1Mbit, aber läuft ... lol ... allerdings sowie ich das Modul lade wird meine "messages" und meine "dmesg" Datei dermassen mit Meldungen von der Netzwerkkarte gespammt, unglaublich. Naja, egal ....

 

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich jetzt an "Windows User Mentalität" denke, aber kann es sein,

dass die Systemprobleme mit eben jenen Netzwerktreibern zusammenhängen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Genauso wie die tatsache das meine beiden Soundkanäle (Master und PCM) meiner SB Live 5.1 immer auf "off" gestellt sind nach demNeustart, speichern der Einstellungen hilft auch nix. Aber auch net schlimm, mit einem Skript kann man es ja richten. 
> 
> 

 

Dabei helfen alsa-utils, alsactl store und der alsa Service beim booten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  TV an ... Bild kommt, Ton auch .. aber nur kurz, dann weg, dann wieder da, net mehr synchron, verzerrt, weg, weg, weg, kurz da ... BIld stockt, ....... zum Kotzen, ständig in der Konsole die Fehlermeldung "prepuffering overflow .. und irgendwas mit audiobuffer" ... meine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und das bei der GeForce5700LX, AMD Athlon 22000+und 512MB RAM! Kann schon gar net sein, also mal diverse Nvidia-Treiber ausprobiert, nix lief, immer das gleiche, mal die mythTv 0.19 Version versucht, hmm, Fernsehen lief ziemlich geil, aber sowie ich dann zur Konsole wechseln wollte stürzte der gesamte PC ab. 
> 
> 

 

Also, an dieser Stelle mal mit hdparm checken, ob die IDE Platten ( /dev/hd* ) auch im DMA Modus laufen,

da ohne auch der schnellste Rechner voll ausgelastet ist.

Kann man den Rechner mit ner LiveCD booten und einen bootfähigen Kernel aufspielen?

Von da aus könnten wir dann etwas koordinierter vorgehen,

um die verschiedenen Probleme anzugehen.

Treiber für DVB

Performance

Treiber für WLAN

Treiber Nvidia

Falls ich das so richtig zusammengefasst habe.

Gruß

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *SnakeByte wrote:*   

> Moin, moin,
> 
> liegt dass an mir, oder hat noch jemand anders Probleme, diesen Riesenfließtext zu lesen?
> 
> Zumindest macht es das ein wenig schwieriger, sich in das "Problem" hineinzudenken.

 

da bist du nicht alleine, das ist eine Frechheit   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@thread-ersteller: Wenn du gute Antworten bekommen willst, bemüh dich wenigstens, deinen Thread leserlich zu machen, denn sowas wird sich keiner lesen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> ber kann es sein,
> 
> dass die Systemprobleme mit eben jenen Netzwerktreibern zusammenhängen? 

 

Leider nein, das dachte ich ja am Anfang auch und habe deshalb das ganze mal ohne Treiber versucht und da wars das gleiche. Genauso die Festplatten, die laufen auch im dma-Modus. 

Das der Text nicht so leserlich war tut mir ja leid, aber frechheit fand ich es jetzt nicht, war einfach im "Fluß" und hab net darauf geachtet.

Mein Hauptproblem ist die momentane "Kernel Panic", weil ich einfach nicht verstehe woher die rührt. 

Aber wenn ihr keine Tips so habt, dann muss ich morgen halt nochmal 08/15 Kernel aufspielen, aber weiß nicht was ich dann mehr an Infos geben kann, bzw, was soll ich dann z. Bsp. bei den DVB-Treibern anders machen?

----------

## aslocum

im zweifelsfall einfach nen genkernel erstellen lassen (dann hat man was das 100% funktioniert). da kann man dann auch schön kucken welche module der lädt und die sich dann in den eigenen kernel einbauen.

das problem das die dvb treiber als modul kompiliert sein müssen hatte ich übrigens auch... fest eingebaut wollte kein einziges programm meine cynergyT2 dvb-t erkennen

----------

## SnakeByte

sobald mal ein Kernel auf dem Rechner ist,

der bootet, sind wir schon mal einen Schritt weiter.

Dann erst mal X nur mit den open source nv Treibern benutzen,

sollte keine Auswirkung aufs DVB Abspielen haben,

da dass sicher mittels overlay gemacht wird,

wofür man nicht die Nvidia Treiber braucht.

Die WLAN Treiber würd ich auch erst mal weg lassen,

funktioniert ja bewiesenermaßen,

so lange an dem DVB Zeuch gearbeitet wird.

Immer nur eine Baustelle aufreißen mach die Sache übersichtlicher.

Gruß

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Dann erst mal X nur mit den open source nv Treibern benutzen,
> 
> sollte keine Auswirkung aufs DVB Abspielen haben,
> 
> da dass sicher mittels overlay gemacht wird,
> ...

  Leider stimmt so nicht, wenn man mythTV ohne nvidia Treiber startet hat man glaube ich dieses xv und xvmc (oder so ähnlich) nicht zur Verfügung, d.h. mit diesen Dingen wird normalerweise die Grafikkarte genommen um den Stream zu decoden, ohne Treiber muss es dann wohl die CPU machen. 

Aber naja, in  Ermanglung anderer Ideen werde ich es wohl so machen. Dachte eben meine "Kernel Panic" käme von einem Fehler in meiner Kernel-Config, deshalb die logs.

Okay, aber danke schonmal   :Smile: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Also, 

ich habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig am Kernel gebastelt und jetzt läuft es einigermassen.   :Very Happy: 

Also ich habe die Netzwerk-karte erstmal deaktiviert, die DVB-Treiber auch. Habe dann die neusten Nvidia-Treiber (unstable) genommen und arbeite mit kdebase. 

Der Kernel bootet jetzt auch richtig und zeigt keine Fehler beim Hochfahren an.

In der xorg.conf nutze ich sogar die "nvidia" Treiber und wenn ich dann damit kde starte, dann läuft es auch sauber durch, ohne Abstürze. Schon sehr, sehr seltsam.

Ein "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" zeigt mir dann auch das die treiber geladen sind. Allerdings bekomme ich bei glxgears (ja, ich weiß das ist kein aussage kräftiger benchmark) nur 1200 fps, und das sind wirklich ein bissle wenig für ne Geforce 5700LE in einem AMD Athlon 2200+ mit 512 MB RAM, oder etwa net?

Naja, jedenfalls habt ihr mir ja gesagt das ich es erstmal soweit schaffen soll und wir dann Schritt für Schritt vorgehen würden.

Also, meine noch nicht richtig rund laufenden Nvidia-Treiber wären der 1. Schritt.

Hat jemand ne Idee warum 

```
 Option      "NvAGP"                     "3"
```

 funktioniert, und 

```
 Option      "NvAGP"                     "2"
```

 nicht? Hat das vielleicht etwas mit der Performance zu tun?

Und das witzigste, warum stürzt die Karte jetzt nicht mehr ab?

----------

## SnakeByte

Also, wenn ich mich recht errinnere:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Readme von Nvidia sagt dazu:
> 
> Option "NvAgp" "0" ... deaktiviert AGP Support
> ...

 

Wobei das eine der AGP "Treiber" von Nvidia ist und das andere, der aus dem offiziellen Kernel.

Bei mir läuft X11 mit den Defaulteinstellungen ( glaube "3" ) einwandfrei.

Zum Thema GLXGEARS:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 41646 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8329.200 FPS
> 
> 41628 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8325.600 FPS
> ...

 

Dual PIII 1000MHz und nVidia Corporation NV25GL [Quadro4 900 XGL] (rev a3) Karte.

Liegt auch an der Auflösung, der Farbtiefe, evtl. auch an der Bildwiederholrate ( TFT "nur" 60Hz ).

Gruß

----------

## SnakeByte

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann ersteinmal mythTV installiert, ins Setup gegangen und siehe da, keine DVB-Karte, prima  .. was tun, raus und nachschauen. Ich habe ne Nexus-S und habe die entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel aktiviert und direkt in den Kernen compiliert, aber irgendwie findet er nix. nach sehr langem hin und her finde ich heraus, das ich die Treiber in der Kernel-Config nur als Module compilieren darf und das ich sie dann in der /etc/...autoload/kernel-2.6" laden muss. Schade eigentlich, ich hätte es anders lieber. Naja, zumindest muss ich keine zusätzliche Software installieren. 
> 
> 

 

Kannst Du Dich daran erinnern, wo der Tip mit den DVB Treibern als Module herkommt,

würde mich mal interessieren, was der Grund dafür ist.

Als nächsten Schritt würde ich jetzt mal den Kernel für die DVB Karte konfigurieren.

Dabei solltest Du uns dessen Version mitteilen, bei meinem 2.6.14 kann ich keinen Nexus Eintrag finden,

welches Modul muss es denn sein?

Gruß

----------

